# AuSable River Store



## Fishigan21 (Feb 22, 2006)

Floated the lower AuSable on Friday and went 1 for 2 on steel while floating spawn. The one that made it to the net was about a 6 pound colored up buck. 
This was my first trip down this section of river and I stopped in the AuSable River Store for a vehicle spot. The guys at the store were extemely friendly and helpful. Dan, the young guy who helped me spot my truck even hooked me up with some spawn out of his own stash! Thanks again guys, I'll be back in April for another float.
I encourage anyone fishing in the area to stop in, even if its just for an honest fishing report. Their website is wwwausableriverstore.com


Fishigan


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

yep i have to agree that is the bait shop i go to up there for a few reasons....biggest being i get helped fast and his bait is fresh..and i actaully have heard the words its slow come out of his mouth ..


----------



## t_dog755 (Jul 31, 2005)

*is that the store down the raod from the Foote Dam.*


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

t_dog755 said:


> *is that the store down the raod from the Foote Dam.*


No. You're thinking of the Dam Store which is next to Desi's resturaunt. 
There are some good guys working at the Au Sable Store.


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

walleyeman2006 said:


> yep i have to agree that is the bait shop i go to up there for a few reasons and i actaully have heard the words its slow come out of his mouth ..


This guy is truely honest and trustworthy, at least that is how he comes across to me. And is why when in the area he will always get my business. Lynn is a great person to talk with.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

He also has the best place to launch, if you want to fish the best water in the lower river, but don't want to have to motor all the way up from the mouth, or down from the Whirlpool. Good guy. He has all of the stuff you need, too.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

One of the guys there used to work at Bunyantown a few years ago. Really nice guy.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Lynn has by far the best waxies around that area, always fat and lively and he ALWAYS counts them in front of you. He also sells them at a good price. I fish with Dan all the time, he can be a goofy bastard sometimes, but he's all right. Cool you hooked a couple, this latest cold-snap has shut them down a bit.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

how much was the spot ?


----------



## Fishigan21 (Feb 22, 2006)

20 bucks, as advertised on their website.


----------



## osoma yo mama (Feb 10, 2007)

im gonna have to hit them up next time i go just do to the high recomendations.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

i was in the dam store for the last time on my last trip up there...i looked around in there more then i usually do and saw those rippin hooks laying there for sale that was enough for me...i met Dan last time too i think ya got him pegged perty good there A/S lol.......when its 0 out and we show up before daylight i think Lynn knows hes going to get a sale no matter how the catchen is lol


----------



## FreebirdII (Feb 25, 2006)

My first time into the AS River Store today and I have to say I will be back. The waxies were fresh and even left with a new Rapala X-Rap. Got some good pointers to the AS and with fly patterns. :woohoo1:


----------



## on-the-hunt (Feb 25, 2007)

thanks for the web site and store report. i'll see myself stopping in there.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Fishigan21 said:


> 20 bucks, as advertised on their website.


Yea Lynn is gooofy ba****d too but a hell of a nice guy tho.But dont go in there if your in a hurry all he wants to do is talk I've been launching there before he took over and still. Plus he has the coldest beer in town [trust me on that one] But get on his a** to update his report more than once a week. But dont let him clean your fish, and i mean it............


----------

